# NUP - Nupower Resources



## laurie (25 February 2007)

Not long to go for this to hit the market on the 8th March 07 as this is a demerger from ARU there is no firm price set on opening day so expect anything from .40c--->$.00  

cheers laurie


----------



## Halba (25 February 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

obviously u hold

lol

but nupower is just another explorer.

it'll prolly do a toro


----------



## mmmmining (25 February 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



			
				laurie said:
			
		

> Not long to go for this to hit the market on the 8th March 07 as this is a demerger from ARU there is no firm price set on opening day so expect anything from .40c--->$.00
> 
> cheers laurie




I'm always puzzled, why ARU want to spin off those uranium assets since the Nolan Bore still has the radioative staff, uranium and thorium, might a lot of them. How to extract them is another story. At least Warwick thought ARU is still a uranium play. 

The other days when I study SIM, I found a land next to it is extremely hot, looks like very promising in finding more uranium. When I located it at "The Investor's Australian URanium Hot Play Map", It is Nolan Bore...

So a pure uranium company NUP, and a partial uranium company ARU, that is what you can get.

As I posted before, I think NUP will be an excellent uranium play. Right now, the market is giving NUP like 60c openning. But it could be much higher, giving it NT address, particularly, the Loogan Creek.

I guess there are tons of drilling reports to be released around the official listing time. Traditionally, ARU is good at this kind of "timing the release"


----------



## Halba (25 February 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

how many shares on issue anyone know?


----------



## laurie (26 February 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



			
				Halba said:
			
		

> obviously u hold
> 
> lol
> 
> ...




If I was an explorer and had what NUP had then I probably end up like PDN NOT TOE and I hope it does do a TOE then I will be able to top up   

cheers laurie


----------



## Halba (26 February 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Lets see what nupower really has i'd rather have a drill result first. Also bear in mind NUP is just has JV interests, it does not own 100% of its tenements.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 February 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

NUP will be $1 within 1 month of listing,

Unfortunately I don't have any rights to them or anything, so I'll have to sit back and watch, but you see NUP like NTU has a JV with Laramide if I'm not mistaken, one of the big U power plays,

That and the fact that its grounds are far more prospective than NTU's ensure a $1 price soon,

Wait and see


----------



## Halba (26 February 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

LAM isn't even a producer - they are an explorer with a mkt cap of over 800m CAD.


----------



## mmmmining (1 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



			
				mmmmining said:
			
		

> As I posted before, I think NUP will be an excellent uranium play. Right now, the market is giving NUP like 60c openning. But it could be much higher, giving it NT address, particularly, the Loogan Creek.
> 
> I guess there are tons of drilling reports to be released around the official listing time. Traditionally, ARU is good at this kind of "timing the release"




Just as I predicted, the company release the results at a "very convenient timing".

The bad news, the uranium finding is not very impressive.

To me, the good news is one of the results is NEWM204 with 5m width at 1760ppm. If you cross reference the spot of NEWM204 and a Radiometric Anomalies Map on July 06 presentation, it is right on one of the white spot No "7". So we can roughly establish white spot = highly likely uranium.

There are spot No "9", "10", "11" with hot white spots all over, I believe the chance to find high grade uranium is very high.

Another development is I believe the NUP could release of Lucy Creek drilling result in a couple of days since they have finished the drilling last Nov. If it is true, it must be very good news.


----------



## chris1983 (1 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

A quick glance at the results and its very ordinary

5 metres at 0.18% (3.9 lb/T) U3O8 from 124 metres in NEWM204 
5 metres at 0.06% (1.2 lb/T) U3O8 from 73 metres in NEWM222 
4 metres at 0.02% (0.4 lb/T) U3O8 from 61 metres in NEWM217 
2 metres at 0.05% (1.2 lb/T) U3O8 from 65 metres in NEWM216

they report 5 meters at 0.18 but look at the depth they hit it at.  It shows potential but its pretty ordinary to me so far.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> *NUP will be $1 within 1 month of listing,*
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any rights to them or anything, so I'll have to sit back and watch, but you see NUP like NTU has a JV with Laramide if I'm not mistaken, one of the big U power plays,
> 
> ...




I stand by my call


----------



## Halba (1 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Agree with chris. Much ado about nothing this nupower. Needs >10m intersections or high % hits. But I've seen worse. If its over a small strike length then its not really viable.


----------



## laurie (1 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

What have I got to loose I got them for *nothing* oh what about Lucy Creek 100% NUP   

cheers laurie


----------



## mobcat (1 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Time will tell interesting times for u stock with limited firm dirt we ALL LOVE A+ #ON RESULTS I think i might have a look at this one a little closer


----------



## laurie (1 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



			
				mobcat said:
			
		

> Time will tell interesting times for u stock with limited firm dirt we ALL LOVE A+ #ON RESULTS I think i might have a look at this one a little closer




mobcat DYOR and like you said keep an eye out allow hype to hit it for a few days after floating then hopefully you should see it settle down to a more realistic price IMHO it may hit a $1 then back to say .85cents or there about assuming the market is in a stable phase good luck 

cheers laurie


----------



## chris1983 (1 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



			
				laurie said:
			
		

> What have I got to loose I got them for *nothing* oh what about Lucy Creek 100% NUP
> 
> cheers laurie




I agree with you Laurie.  I was actually looking to get into these to have exposure to the NT..but I wont be now.  I'll just stick to the 2 uraniums I allready have in Namibia.  YT did bring Gawler resources to my attention.  They look alright for a spec play.


----------



## SBBH (2 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Nice report for NUP....   anyone know if NUP will still be listed on monday?
I still havn't got my free NUP shares in my commsec account....   


02 Mar 2007 Minebox headline

Lagoon Creek uranium project results promising

Drilling by Arafura Resources and NuPower Resources at the Lagoon Creek uranium project in the Northern Territory has delivered significant uranium results, with the best intercept being 5m @ 0.18% (3.9 lb/T) U3O8 and the highest grade intercept assaying 9.1 lb/tonne.

The drilling program was undertaken by Toronto-based Laramide Resources, as part of an agreement with Arafura where Laramide can earn a 60 percent interest in EL 23573 by spending $5.5m on exploration over five years.

Arafura is currently demerging its uranium interests into NuPower, which is scheduled to commence trading on the ASX in early March.

Arafura and NuPower signed a memorandum of understanding to assign Arafura’s interest in the Lagoon Creek project to NuPower on February 23, with Arafura retaining a 10 percent interest in the new company.

Arafura’s Managing Director, Alistair Stephens said the company’s Board had made a strategic decision to demerge its uranium assets into NuPower Resources, enabling Arafura to focus on its Nolans rare earth specialty metals project.

NuPower Resources’ Managing Director, Dennis O’Neill said the results of Laramide Resource’s drilling program were an excellent indication of the quality of the Lagoon Creek project, which is one of the key prospects in NuPower Resources’ suite of uranium assets.

“To have NuPower start its independent corporate life with such an attractive and well developed project is a big bonus. Mr O’Neill said. “NuPower can now focus on also growing shareholder value through our other Northern Territory uranium projects at Lucy Creek and in the Aileron Basins.”

The 2818 metres of drilling were completed in 23 holes in the Northeast Westmoreland prospect area throughout October and November 2006.

Twenty-nine samples returned results in excess of 100 ppm (0.01%) U3O8, with a further 20 samples returning 50-100 ppm U3O8. The highest uranium result was 0.42% between 127m to 128m in NEWM204.

Laramide plans to conduct further drilling at Northeast Westmoreland during the 2007 field season commencing in about May/June. This will include core drilling to extend the holes that did not reach their target depths in 2006.

- 02 Mar 2007


----------



## mmmmining (4 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

March 5 still the list day?

Any ARU holders received the free shares yet? My friends have not received them yet (I sold out ARU). If not, how can it be listed on Monday? I doubt it.


----------



## mmmmining (5 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

I have not seen it is listed today. What is going on? I heard that NUP chicken out, postpone it to the end of this week. I might use the reserved fund for something else for a quick trading..


----------



## laurie (14 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

NUP admitted to the official ASX listing today will float on Friday the 16th March    

cheers laurie


----------



## nizar (16 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Opening 2day.
If it does well (looks so), then some weekend press will help it for Monday ?


----------



## surfingman (16 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Market depth is on etrade already looks like it will go to .75 today at the moment on opening trades.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> NUP will be $1 within 1 month of listing,
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any rights to them or anything, so I'll have to sit back and watch, but you see NUP like NTU has a JV with Laramide if I'm not mistaken, one of the big U power plays,
> 
> ...




Came close to getting there ($1) on list date, given current sentiment I think thats amazing, once dust settles re volatility this should hit my target price, 

p.s. This is not a ramp as I do not hold, the $1 figure is reached by doing a peer value comparison with NTU


----------



## laurie (16 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Just think what will happen if the first announcement is good if todays result are anything to go by   

cheers laurie


----------



## Uranium (21 March 2007)

*NUP - My first trade*

Hello,

This is my first post. I hope I can get some knowledge here from some expert traders. I have bought a small parcel of share of NUP and they have slowly climbed I am quite happy with the results and looking forward for any feedback

Dom


----------



## doctorj (21 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - My first trade*

Welcome to ASF & congratulations for having the cajones to invite constructive feedback on your trade/investment.

You'll find many people more than willing to help, but I suspect they will need more information.

Things you might consider sharing:
- Price/date you entered
- Why you entered
- Your exit strategy
- Your position size and how you arrived at that amount


----------



## mmmmining (23 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Came close to getting there ($1) on list date, given current sentiment I think thats amazing, once dust settles re volatility this should hit my target price,
> 
> p.s. This is not a ramp as I do not hold, the $1 figure is reached by doing a peer value comparison with NTU



Y.T. Now 99c! only need 1c to reach your target. Even if it will never reach that magic $1, I still consider you have done it.


----------



## laurie (23 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

I think a few will be dumping Monday if it reaches $1 not because of NUP but to be free carried into ARU @.855c the problem I have is which of the 2 will be the stand out holding

cheers laurie


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



mmmmining said:


> Y.T. Now 99c! only need 1c to reach your target. Even if it will never reach that magic $1, I still consider you have done it.




Thanks mmmmining,

It was a no brainer with NUP getting to $1, it really wasn't, people do all this hard core analysis, but ignore the simple fundamentals, if Company A trades at X Mkt Cap then it is only a matter of time for Company B with similar fundamentals to also trade at X Mkt Cap,

NTU and NUP are now at fairly hefty Mkt Caps (not saying they can't go higher), I urge all ASF peeps to take a look at the PXR thread, its another one of those Company A should =  Company B situations (except they lack the support of a major international U company FOR NOW)


----------



## Halba (25 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

""if Company A trades at X Mkt Cap then it is only a matter of time for Company B with similar fundamentals to also trade at X Mkt Cap""

Logic won't work especially if Company B is artificially inflated and has no uranium. Having researched NUP and NTU I doubt both have any assets which will come on for several years, let alone they have to be drilled first.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



Halba said:


> ""if Company A trades at X Mkt Cap then it is only a matter of time for Company B with similar fundamentals to also trade at X Mkt Cap""
> Logic won't work especially if Company B is artificially inflated and has no uranium. Having researched NUP and NTU I doubt both have any assets which will come on for several years, let alone they have to be drilled first.




HALBA regardless of your research NUP is 1c shy of $1 isn't it?

What does that tell you  

I'm not trying to convert you, everyones free to employ their own theories, but you can't ignore facts, ie NTU is over $1.50 (or close to from memory) and NUP has almost touched $1

Good luck


----------



## Halba (25 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

sometimes there is no logic. market is not rational with the uranium market right now and is just valuing them at blue sky valuations with nothing to back it up

i wish you luck in your investment. hope you make big $


----------



## mmmmining (25 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



Halba said:


> sometimes there is no logic. market is not rational with the uranium market right now and is just valuing them at blue sky valuations with nothing to back it up
> 
> i wish you luck in your investment. hope you make big $




Take it easy, Halba, just let it go. Do not fight against Mr Market, because he is always right. I believe you have make many killings with your other uranium stocks, think about 90% of punters hasn't made a dime yet on uranium because they never want to have a piece of yellowcake.


----------



## Halba (26 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Mr market is not always right mmmmining, I've seen many stocks go to ridiculous levels with nothing to back up.

Yes I believe the core of uranium I hold will do me very well, I don't need to buy all of these.


----------



## laurie (26 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



Halba said:


> I don't need to buy all of these.




True but its nice if you can and especially if they come via demerger or spp

cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (26 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



mmmmining said:


> think about 90% of punters hasn't made a dime yet on uranium because they never want to have a piece of yellowcake.




And also most Financial advisor's and Brokers knows jack$hit about Uranium a well know brokerage firm told me I'm crazy to put my money into AGS when it was .14c now who has egg on their face 

cheers laurie


----------



## Uranium (27 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Hello,

Nup has had a bit of support late this afternoon after being stagnate for most of the day i hold but dont know for how long.
Cheers
Dom


----------



## nizar (28 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Unbelievable.
Best float i can remember.
Up 6x in a few days from the offer price.
But not like other floats eg. TOE a quick blow-off, this ones just nice and steady.

Can we expect the same from SNU?


----------



## nizar (28 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



Halba said:


> Mr market is not always right mmmmining, I've seen many stocks go to ridiculous levels with nothing to back up.




Does it really matter the reason?
Whether they have something to back it up or not - either way we make money.


----------



## Halba (28 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Yep it does for a fundamental analyst like me. 

What resources does NUP have? Are they drilling right now? The last drill hits were not spectacular.


----------



## laurie (28 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



Halba said:


> Yep it does for a fundamental analyst like me.






> it'll prolly do a toro




well I think that has not happen but then again I just use my gut feeling  

cheers laurie


----------



## mmmmining (28 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



mmmmining said:


> Just as I predicted, the company release the results at a "very convenient timing".
> 
> The bad news, the uranium finding is not very impressive.
> 
> ...




My statement still stands. If you still have any doubt about the potential of Lagoon Creek, do a visual comparsion by yourself. There is why LAM.TO want to spend millions on it. Maybe a takeover offer on the card. LAM.TO has the advantage.

I don't know what price is fair for NUP because it does not have a JORC resources. Pure speculation, but very luckily, Mr Market give it a very favorable valuation. Whoever hold it should be very thankful.

This is why I said: Never fight against Mr Market.


----------



## Uranium (28 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Hi,

Nice gain today on NUP I am very thankful as I consider making money this easy is normally very hard for others.

Dom


----------



## Uranium (29 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Good morning everyone,

Nup should have an other good day today, so far since i bought them it has gone up 52% in roughly a week. I am not bragging or ramping but just sharing my good fortune with everyone. I hope you all have a good day on the sharemarket.

Regards

Dom


----------



## greggy (29 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



Uranium said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Nup should have an other good day today, so far since i bought them it has gone up 52% in roughly a week. I am not bragging or ramping but just sharing my good fortune with everyone. I hope you all have a good day on the sharemarket.
> 
> ...




Hi mate,

You're probably bragging for a newbie, but you're don't want to admit it. Congratulations on having done so well.  It was another good rise yesterday on a bad day for the market.  
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (29 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



Uranium said:


> I am not bragging or ramping but just sharing my good fortune with everyone. Dom



 Dom, if you really want to share your good fortune with everyone, I drink red. A Henschke Hill of Grace would be nice. I'll PM you my address so you can post it to me. Cheers!


----------



## the barry (29 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Can someone tell me why it wasn't isssued a speeding ticket yesterday??


----------



## nizar (29 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



the barry said:


> Can someone tell me why it wasn't isssued a speeding ticket yesterday??




ASX people hold a few perhaps!!


----------



## mmmmining (29 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

The skyrocketing price for NUP promoting me to rethink what is behind this. Honestly, I believe it might only worth about $1 before the de-merge. With EV like $60m, under current valuation standard, it need to have 6-10mlb uranium resources. 

Since the Lagoon Creek is its best bet, but can only own 40%. So if Lagoon Creek can find 15mlb to 25mlb uranium, the share price is fully justified.

The Westmoreland might be the first uranium mine for Laramide. So there is a possibility for a takeover by Laramide to consolidate the land holding. 

Anyway, a lot of blue sky built in this stock.


----------



## greggy (29 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



nizar said:


> ASX people hold a few perhaps!!




Just look at the ASX approach with MZM for a good comparison.  
Good luck meanwhile for NUP holders.
DYOR


----------



## laurie (29 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

I think a T/O mentality may be driving it along also by its JV Laramide  

cheers laurie


----------



## nizar (29 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



mmmmining said:


> The skyrocketing price for NUP promoting me to rethink what is behind this. Honestly, I believe it might only worth about $1 before the de-merge. With EV like $60m, under current valuation standard, it need to have 6-10mlb uranium resources.
> 
> Since the Lagoon Creek is its best bet, but can only own 40%. So if Lagoon Creek can find 15mlb to 25mlb uranium, the share price is fully justified.
> 
> ...




Mining
It only has 43million shares.
So even at $1+ its not that expensive.


----------



## Halba (29 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

The biggest pump I have seen:

I can read and am not blind.

What is in these drill results?

A quick glance at the results and its very ordinary.

5 metres at 0.18% (3.9 lb/T) U3O8 from 124 metres in NEWM204 
5 metres at 0.06% (1.2 lb/T) U3O8 from 73 metres in NEWM222 
4 metres at 0.02% (0.4 lb/T) U3O8 from 61 metres in NEWM217 
2 metres at 0.05% (1.2 lb/T) U3O8 from 65 metres in NEWM216

Paying $60m for this is $60m too much!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



Halba said:


> The biggest pump I have seen:
> 
> I can read and am not blind.
> 
> ...




Halba I've watched you post over and over again on this, let it go mate, YOU WERE WRONG!

NUP wasn't a dud, it listed at 80c and got as high as $1.60c taking ARU from 70c to $1.40.

If you knew fundamentals you should have seen this would happen given NTU's performance. KOR's spin off will go hard too, but you seem to think not, again we shall see.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

I should add while I don't think the stock is good value from a fundamental point of view it could still go higher given the fact that similar to NTU its got a Canadian major on board and has prospective grounds in N.T.

Regardless I wouldn't buy it now, but that doesn't mean I agree with this 



Halba said:


> Paying $60m for this is $60m too much!


----------



## laurie (29 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Especially when you got it for nothing if you held ARU  

cheers laurie


----------



## Uranium (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Hi Greggy,

I hope my luck continues as a new trader (beginners luck maybe). I am enjoying the ride even though they were a little down yesterday I am expecting them to rise again especially as they had hit $1.65 which was amazing really. I have only done a small amount of research on this company but just the expectations is enough to excite the market.. I Have also (yesterday bought some TRF shares @.92 which went up 10% to my surprise never could I get that from a bank in one day!!! If this keeps going i may stop my day job   . Anyway best of luck to everyone today, I am of to work.  

Dom


----------



## Halba (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Ahha uranium nice nick there. Well you can join people like me who has quit their day job. Good luck in your trades.



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> let it go mate, YOU WERE WRONG!




Yep will do. But market will sort you guys out in time. The 'wheat from the chaff'. If NUP doesn't have anything it will fall. In the case of me being wrong, not one announcement of substance has come after listing. NUP has just gone up due to hype. I don't see anything to back up its increase in market value.


----------



## Halba (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Significant results, greater than 100ppm U, are summarized as follows:
 LCRC027: 4.0m @ 163ppm U3O8 (0.36lb/t U3O8) from surface,
including 1.0m @ 272ppm U3O8 (0.60lb/t U3O8) from surface.
 LCRC045: 1.0m @ 123ppm U3O8 (0.27lb/t U3O8) from 3.0m

WOWW!! AMAZING!


----------



## nizar (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



Halba said:


> Ahha uranium nice nick there. Well you can join people like me who has quit their day job. Good luck in your trades.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep will do. But market will sort you guys out in time. The 'wheat from the chaff'. If NUP doesn't have anything it will fall. In the case of me being wrong, not one announcement of substance has come after listing. NUP has just gone up due to hype. I don't see anything to back up its increase in market value.





Brother IT DOESNT MATTER THE REASON!!!
ME AND YT UNDERSTAND THIS PERFECTLY.

YOU MAKE THE SAME MONEY WHETHER GRADES WERE 10PPM OR EVEN IF THEY WERE 20,000PPM AND PUT CANADIANS TO SHAME!!

You missed the boat - just accept it - move on to the next one - its a bullmarket so plenty of opportunity!


----------



## nizar (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



laurie said:


> Especially when you got it for nothing if you held ARU
> 
> cheers laurie




Yeh thats gold the structure.
ARU went up anyway.
So its like free money.


----------



## alankew (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Why is this down so much today - I dont hold yet but might be tempted now.


----------



## nizar (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



alankew said:


> Why is this down so much today - I dont holdy et but might be tempted now.




UMM.... its a 7-bagger!
How much more up did you want or expect it to go, I mean, seriously??
Were you waiting for 10-bagger? LOL


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



alankew said:


> why is this down so much today - I dont hold yet but might be tempted now.



Alan, have you read the ann regarding the drilling results. You should read this before investing I think. You really need over 250ppm to have something close to economical, depending on widths, and loc to surface etc...


----------



## BIG BWACULL (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



nizar said:


> UMM.... its a 7-bagger!
> How much more up did you want or expect it to go, I mean, seriously??
> Were you waiting for 10-bagger? LOL




6 bagger 5 bagger 4 bagger 3 bagger 2 bagger 1 bagger BOOM LOL


----------



## alankew (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Kennas thanks for the sensible reply.


----------



## Gutterboy (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Kennas,
If those results were over a wide width,is it possible they could be economic or is that grade just not worth the processing cost?


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



Gutterboy said:


> Kennas,
> If those results were over a wide width,is it possible they could be economic or is that grade just not worth the processing cost?



You'd need a massive resource and very near surface for average grade under 250ppm to be economical, if at all. There's a few factors at play, including what type of deposit it is. Others might be able to shed more light on this, or have another opinion. 

POU is obviously a factor too. There's plenty of old deposits being opened up now which were abondoned in the 80s because POU was so depressed. Perhaps at $150+ a lb, less than 250 ppm could be economical...??


----------



## Gutterboy (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Thanks mate.


----------



## chris1983 (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

A number of guys got burnt on this one due to getting in late. I didn't like it much from the start but it still does show potential with their tenement holdings. All the ones in early are happy..but the grades are not impressive at all.  Pick carefully in the uranium sector.  I dont know what a good entry level would be on this one right now.


----------



## mmmmining (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Don't underestimate the Lagoon Creek's potential. It could be a copycat of AGS. 

Lucy Creek is just outside a geological region up to 50,000t uranium. So the results is not a big surprise to me.

But Lagoon Creek is well in one of these region. Go to Geoscience Australia, download a map about it.


----------



## chris1983 (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



mmmmining said:


> Don't underestimate the Lagoon Creek's potential. It could be a copycat of AGS.
> 
> Lucy Creek is just outside a geological region up to 50,000t uranium. So the results is not a big surprise to me.
> 
> But Lagoon Creek is well in one of these region. Go to Geoscience Australia, download a map about it.




Agree the potential is there.  Its just the recent results were poor hence the SP drop.  It had gone up way too fast anyway.  Profit takers jumping in.  Their grounds are good and still a lot more area to drill yet.  I'm waiting on the sidelines for the time being.


----------



## mildew79 (30 March 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



Halba said:


> Ahha uranium nice nick there. Well you can join people like me who has quit their day job. Good luck in your trades.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep will do. But market will sort you guys out in time. The 'wheat from the chaff'. If NUP doesn't have anything it will fall. In the case of me being wrong, not one announcement of substance has come after listing. NUP has just gone up due to hype. I don't see anything to back up its increase in market value.




who said we were holding when it fell????  statements merely said there was money to be made. admittedly if you take a long term perspective it doesnt look to good yet imo. but short term people have made alot of money on this one.

your fundamentals do not factor in hype. there is and has been much money to be made in this hype factor over the past year or so. this is a prime example. i prefer to use both technical and fundamentals for this exact reason.

for example: using your logic, you would have made very little money during the tech boom, yet stocks were moving 1000 percent plus in weeks. there are traders smart enough to be aware of the hype factor yet not disregard a good chance to make money.  during the tech boom, those who were aware of the hype factor were out at the first sign of weekness and made bucketloads. the dummies were the people that held on to hope.

dont get me wrong halba, all my larger long positions are held using your sentiment, especially any leveraged positions. however i believe i can see an opportunity in some of this hype and the $$ back it up.  

ps its not about being wright or wrong guys, seems to me like halba knows his/her stuff and is making money also  this is what trading is all about. and i agree halba, there will be a wake up call eventually for the people with there pants down...there has been already for many


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 July 2007)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Some interest at NUP this morn. with no drill results till Sept. so might be steering the trend up maybe :frosty:

Not much in the sellers depth too.


----------



## craigj (30 June 2009)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

anyone still own this?

market cap only 7 m

drilling for phosphorus in NT

had recent capital raising

any thoughts ?


----------



## jonojpsg (18 February 2010)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Heads up people!  Latest ann from Eva exploration for U and Au in NT:

Major hits include 

16m @ 13800ppm and 8.53g/t from surface, 7m @ 4600ppm and 3.77g/t from 19m to 26m

21m @ 6000ppm and 5.32g/t from 6m to 27m inc 4m @ 26000ppm and 19.41g/t from 12m to 16m

12m @ 5900ppm and 13.39g/t from surface and 30m @ 2500ppm and 2.07g/t from 14m to 44m

These are awesome results IMO, particularly in that they are from surface.  At this stage strike length is only 100m but with these grades, if they can extend that will provide some pretty good resources.

Current MC at todays price (up 40% to 11.5c atm) is about 25m with about $2m cash.

Disc: I bought a small parcel at 12c today


----------



## Bushman (18 February 2010)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



jonojpsg said:


> Heads up people!  Latest ann from Eva exploration for U and Au in NT:
> 
> Major hits include
> 
> ...




Fantastic grades those Jono. Follow-up drikking will be keenly followed. Massive volume today as the traders trade the announcement.


----------



## jonojpsg (19 February 2010)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*



Bushman said:


> Fantastic grades those Jono. Follow-up drikking will be keenly followed. Massive volume today as the traders trade the announcement.




Hmm, looks like the traders had me for lunch 

Oh well, teaches me to be a bit more patient with jumping in on these trades

Still, with those grades there would have to be more upside to come down the track...wouldn't there


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 February 2012)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Grabbed a few at 42.  Looking to sell Monday, into some continued strength.


----------



## springhill (21 June 2012)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

NUP is now showing as NuPower Resources, not Nupower Uranium.

Annoucement out today.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120621/pdf/426ysrbwhsk0fg.pdf


NuPower is pleased to announce that that is has completed its Phase 3 reverse circulation (RC) drill program on the Arganara Phosphate Project in the Northern Territory. Assay results are pending.

9,110m were drilled over 34 days at an average rate of 268m per day. The average final depth of each hole was 36m. A scheduled mid program break of one week and a number of mandatory maintenance days were the only interruptions to drilling.

An additional 1,110m have been drilled over the initial planned program to support resource calculations. Due to the extra drilling a number of holes have been delayed and will move Phase 4 drilling later in the year. A small Diamond drill program will commence over the coming weeks to provide density information and material for metallurgical studies.

The primary aim of this program is to establish a maiden JORC Mineral Resource for the Arganara Prospect by extending and infilling the 2011 Phase 1 & 2 drill programs. Due to preliminary resource modeling and QA/QC already being completed using data from the 205 hole Phase 1 & 2 drill programs, the integration of the Phase 3 results should be swift, enabling the timely estimation of a maiden JORC Mineral Resource.

449m shares, $1.7 cash available.


----------



## springhill (4 July 2012)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

Arganara Phase 3 Extension Drill Results
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120703/pdf/4276n903cwc3ql.pdf

NuPower is pleased to announce that initial assay results from Phase 3 extension drilling at Arganara Prospect has increased the phosphate footprint by 65% from 17.8km² to 29.4km². This increase will add valuable phosphate tonnes to the imminent maiden JORC resource.

Nupower has received lab analysis for 102 holes of its 249 hole Phase 3 program. These results are predominantly from the extension component of the program designed to increase the Arganara phosphate footprint with hole spacing’s necessary to enable inclusion in the resource calculation.

Highlights from the first batch of drill assay results include:
ARC475: 3m @ 26.9% P2O5 from 13m including 1m @ 30.2 P2O5
ARC481: 7m @ 24.2% P2O5 from 28m including 1m @ 30.1 P2O5
ARC477: 6m @ 22.9% P2O5 from 19m including 2m @ 29.9 P2O5
ARC421: 8m @ 21.8% P2O5 from 21m including 2m @ 26.7 P2O5


----------



## springhill (25 July 2012)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

*Further Arganara Phase 3 Infill Drill Results*

NuPower is pleased to announce that the second batch of assay results from Phase 3 extension and infill drilling at Arganara Prospect has returned further high grade phosphate intersections. These latest results confirm the consistent nature of the phosphate mineralisation between the drill lines from the 2011 Phase 1 program. 

NuPower has received lab analysis for a further 66 holes of its 249 hole Phase 3 program. The new results mostly consist of infill of the Phase 1 drilling from 2011, and add infill into areas of the extension results released on the 3rd of July 2012.

Highlights from the second batch of the Phase 3 drill assay results include:
ARC544: 7m @ 23.2% P2O5 from 24m including 1m @ 30.9 P2O5
ARC547: 4m @ 24.9% P2O5 from 27m including 1m @ 33.0 P2O5
ARC567: 5m @ 22.5% P2O5 from 14m including 1m @ 31.4 P2O5
ARC568: 3m @ 26.3% P2O5 from 14m including 1m @ 30.0 P2O5
ARC579: 4m @ 22.8% P2O5 from 22m including 1m @ 30.1 P2O5


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

*Re: NUP - NuPower Uranium*

NUP July presentation.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120725/pdf/427lc36nbs9lwt.pdf


----------

